# Ares Memorial



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally got my cintiq13hd, and to celebrate I decided to do a memorial for Ares, a fish some of us Albertan's know very well. 

He is the father of a dozen little babies I brought home almost a year ago, and ten of them are still very much alive and well. Five are at home with me, spoiled rotten, and the other five were given to good homes. 

He passed a little while ago, and he will be missed. 



The largest view is available from my Deviant Art page. 

This was 43 layers in Painter x3, and about 8-10 hours straight work (minus sleep). 

I am starving xD

As for those who're wondering about commissions, I will post a thread when I am prepared to take some. I have two right now that are overdue due to my old tablet being a butt before my cintiq arrived yesterday. So if you're interested, keep any eye out for that thread.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow sy, this is beautiful. Thank you so much. 

May I just ask why there's a gap missing in his anal fin with all those white lines? Is it to represent his fin biting?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

No, I'll totally confess to experimenting. But I also wanted it to be special, something about him passing on, being well remembered. I honestly didn't plan it when I started, it just kind of happened. But I figured it could be a symbol of passing on, like he's beyond a mere mortal fish now. And I added gems because he's a dragon scale, and dragons and gems....it kind of all tumbled together as I did it. 

I almost left the white on his dorsal as the only addition, but I felt that made it seem a little like a hat...so I did it to the dorsal in a sort of crescent shape (cuz I like crescents) and to even it out a bit. 

And if you reeeeaally wanna stretch it, I may have been inspired about my plans for a 'snowflake' fish in the future. 

In any case, I'm glad you like it. ^^ I always loved Ares, he was gorgeous and a community favourite (or at least in my opinion). 

And of course, once a copy sells, you and Sena will receive free physical copies free of shipping.


----------

